# gap



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

anyone know who does the best gap insurance, please list companies


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I used ALA, only £100 for three years on my R.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I use ALA too. Quite local to me too, which helps. Been using them for the last 6/7 years.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Another vote for ALA. £120 I think I paid. Compared to the dealers £500 original quote


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Don't use Pinnacle they are awful and refuse to pay out, not something you want to hear when you have written your wife's car off.


----------



## Bigsanj (Oct 30, 2012)

I have just used ALA. Very good so far. Used the promo code HJ15 for 10% discount.


----------

